# Comunicación Wifi entre dispositivos y modulo [Dudas]



## palomitasROCK (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola, he estado algunos días rebuscando por internet y la búsqueda de este foro entre otros lugares, pero no he encontrado nada que se ajuste al precio que busco.

Lo que quiero hacer en resumen es conectar un modulo programable ya sea arduino, pic con algunas adaptaciones o cualquier otra me sirve a internet mediante wifi, he encontrado para esto muchísimas formas de hacerlo pero hoy en día no hay nada similar que ronde los 30 euros?

Si pienso en una placa arduino y alguna shield se me va casi a los 100 euros, con un pic más de lo mismo.

¿Tenéis conocimiento de algo así que ronde ese precio?

Salu2 y muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Oct 28, 2012)

Por bluetooth es mas económico


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 1, 2012)

Yo utilizo esta solución: MICROCHIP - RN-171-PICTAIL - BOARD, DEV, RN-171 WIFI PICTAIL

Para que veas las características: http://www.rovingnetworks.com/products/RN_171

Es de lo más barato y sencillo de usar del mercado.

Saludos !


----------



## COARITES (Abr 17, 2013)

Hola a todos, desde hace un buen tiempo intento comunicar un pic via ethernet y no tube suerte; intente con este modulo:

http://tecbolivia.com/index.php/ven...omunicaciones/modulo-ethernet-enc28j60-detail

Y no tube exito; pero ahora estoy intentando con este nuevo mudulo wifi inalambrico:

http://tecbolivia.com/index.php/ven.../comunicaciones/modulo-bluetooth-rn-42-detail

Si alguien, tubo exitos al comunicar con cualquiera de los modulos le estaria muy agradecido de que me de una ayudita.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 18, 2013)

El segundo módulo, el RN42, no es wifi, es bluetooth. Su comunicación es serial y es muy sencillo de usar...buscá ejemplos en la red y vas a encontrar mucha información.


----------



## codex (Jul 2, 2013)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Yo utilizo esta solución: MICROCHIP - RN-171-PICTAIL - BOARD, DEV, RN-171 WIFI PICTAIL
> 
> Para que veas las características: http://www.rovingnetworks.com/products/RN_171
> 
> ...



Disculpa este modulo veo que tiene la leyenda RN-171 al frente y RN-131 al reverso eso quiere decir que puede ser utilizado de las dos formas?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 3, 2013)

Quiere decir que soporta ambos dispositivos. Saludos !


----------



## Destiand (Jul 3, 2013)

Hola,

Yo si logre la comunicacion via ethernet con un modulo Lan ENC28J60 y el STACK TCP/IP de CCS con pic 18f4550, lo que hize fue un servidor socket TCP/IP que se comunicaba con un cliente TCP IP que era mi tableta con android y funciona todo bien. aunque no la avance mucho, el precio del modulo me costo 45 soles en mi pais que son 12 euros aproximadamente  y el pic 24 6 euros aproximadamente.


----------



## codex (Jul 3, 2013)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Quiere decir que soporta ambos dispositivos. Saludos !



si pero al ser doble capa como deberia conectarse para que sea uno u otro el que se esta utilizando_


----------



## santyco (Mar 10, 2014)

Destiand dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo si logre la comunicacion via ethernet con un modulo Lan ENC28J60 y el STACK TCP/IP de CCS con pic 18f4550, lo que hize fue un servidor socket TCP/IP que se comunicaba con un cliente TCP IP que era mi tableta con android y funciona todo bien. aunque no la avance mucho, el precio del modulo me costo 45 soles en mi pais que son 12 euros aproximadamente  y el pic 24 6 euros aproximadamente.



Hola... talves puedes añadir un pequeño tutorial del como hiciste esa comunicacion... seria de gran ayuda para las personas que estamos iniciando con las aplicaciones en android...
De antemano gracias..


----------



## Destiand (Abr 14, 2014)

Hola Santyco, un tuto acerca de la programacion de android o acerca del uso del Stack del CCS?

Saludos


----------



## ETTORE (May 30, 2014)

habrá uno económico, o acoplar el módulo wifi a un pic16f84, rápido sin complicaciones


----------



## AriRojas (Jul 26, 2014)

Ettore, podrías explicarme cómo acoplas el modufo wifi a ese pic en específico? Apenas empiezo a trabajar con el.


----------



## ETTORE (Jul 26, 2014)

Te mentiría sí  te dijera cómo, porque ahora tengo problemas de usar otro protocolo de comunicación con arduino


----------

